# 3 rescues, not goldens



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless you! I bet you are exhausted too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie, Sadie,Hannah's Mom*

Sophie, Sadie, Hannah's Mom:

Bless you for saving all three dogs-there is a HIGHER place in heaven for you!
Do you have to pay to keep them boarded at the vet?
Is the vet trying to help you find homes for them?


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your big heart for giving these pups a temporary home! It can be a lot of work but with that comes a lot of joy! When I started fostering it was one at a time, now it just doesn't seem right without two or three fosters bouncing around my home!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

karen, they are not at the vets, they are at my house, the lab mix holly, i found wandering the streets, bob and karl were dumped and my vet had them, so i offered to take them. they are listed on petfinder with halfway home rescue in mi.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for opening your heart and home to them all. The more the merrier I always say, it can get a little crazy at times, but so very worth it and so much fun. Good luck finding them great forever homes.


----------

